# Beware!!!!!



## Venomous_RBB (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi Everyone,
Well this week has been a really long one.
As a favour I decided to look after this guys snakes as he was moving and had no where to keep them. Although I didn't know him very well I met him on this *SITE*. He came to have a look at one of my snakes who was not doing too well a few weeks ago and I was thankful for his advice. He seriously must of seen me coming ...
I arranged to meet the guy last weekend to pick up his snakes, half an hour away. I ended up taxi him around to various locations to pick up his snakes and their gear, it felt really weird having nearly a complete stranger in the car with me and my younger brother. I had no prior knowledge that this was going to happen. We had discussed me looking after the snakes for a week and then he started talking about a month, really putting me on the spot with all of this.
When I got home and looked at his snakes, they were filthy and in filthy conditions, I had to clean them, which wasn't easy and they must not have been handled much as they were all aggressive. Being bitten by all of them except for one. Now if someone got bit by one of my snakes, I would have gone and picked them straight up. Not this guy. All week he was trying to talk me into buying his aggressive snakes and pushing me into keeping them longer. And telling me all his problems about how broke he is and how he's got all these bills to pay and no one will give him a lift to pick them up. No wonder! I started to get a very uneasy feeling about this person as the week went up and kept asking him when he can arrange to pick them up.
Today this all came to a head. I needed the snakes gone as I have family arriving from Brisbane tomorrow and I just didn't feel comfortable having any further dealings with this guy. He kept saying he couldn't arrange to pick them up and couldn't I just drop them back. I told him I was busy, but he wouldn't take no for an answer and finally said I could just stick them out in the shed with a blanket over them until he could make arrangements. They would die as we don't have electricity to the shed and it's open to the elements.
With my father, I finally worked out to take his snakes back and he would give us $30 for petrol, never offered anything for when I picked them up or looked after them. Tried to fob me off with some skinks that I just found out are not even on licence, as you know I released them. We drove over there and he came out as I was getting the snakes out and him and his wife started removing the snakes before we could say anything. They quickly hurried them back inside and shut the door in front of us, he came out and said he had to get some money as he had $100 and needed to break it so we took him down to Coles. Again, driving about 5 minutes away with him in the car with us. He got some stuff and said he would be back and went over to the booze shop, me and my dad was watching him the whole time but he nicked off. This guy is not to be trusted whatsoever, obviously he has ripped other people off as NO ONE wants to deal with him. He is selling two jungles (male and female) under 5 years old, one water python female, one intergrade which looks like a jungle cross. He said he has a buyer for these, boy do I feel sorry for them. 
He can come across quite helpful but DON'T trust him. He is now threatening me and I have been to the Police which will be getting in touch with him. If you wish to know more PM me privately.


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 31, 2013)

Holy dooly and to think all you were trying to do was help! had to laugh at the 'selling' his snappy snakes 2 u! You would think the least he could do after all your troubles would be to 'give' them 2 u . It will make u think twice about helping out again, i know it would me.


----------



## The_Geeza (Mar 31, 2013)

.....Hope u feel safe and the police stand by U........very difficult situation.....U cant trust or do anyone a Favour these days...Best of luck RBB hope he gets hung out to dry!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ssnakeboyy (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't know how people can get their snakes so filthy and unhealthy all it takes is 1 feed a week and a cage clean once a month, and not even acknowledge that you tried to help the people. What an idiot. Sounds like a stressful week.


----------



## matthew.21 (Mar 31, 2013)

Wow , why is he threatening you?


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 31, 2013)

name and shame? or is that a dumb idea lol


----------



## HarleyD (Mar 31, 2013)

I dont think so..!! =P


----------



## saintanger (Mar 31, 2013)

we can't name and shame on this site. i feel so sorry for you.


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't think you can name and shame on here it is against the rules but you can pm people his name if the enquire. Terrible thing to happen, I have had a bad situation with someone on here as well.


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 31, 2013)

who is it lol

From Cathy


----------



## Stuart (Mar 31, 2013)

Feel free to PM but due to learnings from past history, no naming on the open forum please


----------



## matthew.21 (Mar 31, 2013)

But since you can't name and shame some poor person will get the same problem


----------



## Ozzie Python (Mar 31, 2013)

Why people would trust any stranger on here is beyond me. Yes, you all love reptiles and want to do the right thing by them, but jeebus Christ there are some weirdos in this hobby.

ive met some great people in the hobby over time, but honestly the majority are absolute nutcases!


----------



## ArcticMonkey (Mar 31, 2013)

Only snake people, the lizard crowd doesn't seem to attract the same inordinate number of unsavoury characters.


----------



## Bananapeel (Mar 31, 2013)

Ahh geez RBB that's a horrible act. Feel extremely sorry for you. Hopefully the snakes get a decent future. If the next buyer decides not to take them I can only imagine what the bloke would do to the poor things. Hope there aren't any following problems with the guy. Mind chucking me a PM with the blokes name? 

Hopefully you still had an enjoyable Easter and the following week is better!


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Mar 31, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> I don't think you can name and shame on here it is against the rules but you can pm people his name if the enquire. Terrible thing to happen, I have had a bad situation with someone on here as well.



Yeah it is a shame I cannot name and shame but anyone that wants to know just pm me, the people that did want to know, I will pm you.
Sorry to hear that you had a bad situation as well 



SniperCap said:


> Feel free to PM but due to learnings from past history, no naming on the open forum please



Yep Sniper is correct, hence why I have not named the person, it took me all my strength trust me.


----------



## bk201 (Mar 31, 2013)

That's because snake people like snakes are anti-social...


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 31, 2013)

lol oohh no is this going to turn into a snake people are bogans thread and lizard people are not haha 1st thing my husband said when i announced i was getting my 1st snake was 'Ohh B ...dont do it, only bogans have pet snakes' LOL i was like a. i am a bogan (a classy one) and b. thats so not true :lol:


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Mar 31, 2013)

Ozzie Python said:


> Why people would trust any stranger on here is beyond me. Yes, you all love reptiles and want to do the right thing by them, but jeebus Christ there are some weirdos in this hobby.
> 
> ive met some great people in the hobby over time, but honestly the majority are absolute nutcases!



Ha ha, I asked myself the same question afterwards. Wont happen again. I seriously have met only nice people in this industry and unfortunately I have alot of trust which is not so good in this industry 
Every single person I have met has been nothing but helpful and has given good advice so this was a kick in the guts or if you want - it opened my eyes which needed to happen.

Biggest bad thing - he knows my address.


----------



## sharky (Mar 31, 2013)

Wow, you poor thing RBB!  I'm glad it is all over and that you were able to give them back (Probably not the best situation for the snakeys though :?)

Enjoy the rest of you Easter!


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 31, 2013)

Venomous_RBB said:


> Yeah it is a shame I cannot name and shame but anyone that wants to know just pm me, the people that did want to know, I will pm you.
> Sorry to hear that you had a bad situation as well


Can you please PM me so I do not have any dealings with this person.


----------



## joelysmoley (Mar 31, 2013)

Could u please also pm me too.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Mar 31, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> Wow, you poor thing RBB!  I'm glad it is all over and that you were able to give them back (Probably not the best situation for the snakeys though :?)
> 
> Enjoy the rest of you Easter!



Thanks heaps Sharkyy,
I know poor snakeys, first thing I did was change their paper and give them better fitted boxes to sleep in.

You enjoy your easter too 
Cheers


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Mar 31, 2013)

matthew.21 said:


> Wow , why is he threatening you?



Because he knows where I live and thinks he is all tough and manly. I have no idea?


----------



## Bananapeel (Mar 31, 2013)

Venomous_RBB said:


> it opened my eyes which needed to happen.
> 
> Biggest bad thing - he knows my address.



Mm bit of a harsh way to open your eyes  hopefully that'll be the first and last experience for you!

thats unfortunate but you know his too... Don't wanna put forward any ideas but...


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Mar 31, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> Ahh geez RBB that's a horrible act. Feel extremely sorry for you. Hopefully the snakes get a decent future. If the next buyer decides not to take them I can only imagine what the bloke would do to the poor things. Hope there aren't any following problems with the guy. Mind chucking me a PM with the blokes name?
> 
> Hopefully you still had an enjoyable Easter and the following week is better!



Hi Mate 
Yeah pretty weird, first time its happened to me ever, but it makes you stay in the real world when things like this happen, I am nearly 21 and still think every now and then I am invincible even though I dont know I am doing it. So yeah bit of a nudge this time but hopefully things dont seriously escalate.

Thank you, hope you enjoy your easter weekend too.


----------



## damoztishfank (Mar 31, 2013)

I have been jipped by (reputable breeder) someone from this forum, after having my parents drop off a snake and and pick up a snake from a person from central coast..., got the snake home and it was lethargic, and regurged food and was in poor health and then when I tried to contact the person he avoided my calls.......hence why I have a disliking to the term reputable breeder and if possible pay via paypal......(personally I think it should be mandatory to offer paypal.


----------



## saintanger (Mar 31, 2013)

its a real bummer wen you help someone out cause your a nice person and they do this to you. it makes you never want to help someone else cause it might end up the same way. and the decent people don't get help cause allot of people have been burnt.


----------



## Oldguy (Mar 31, 2013)

Mate i believe in karma, you tryed to help someone out and he wants to burn you , he will get his sooner or later ,not all people are like him


----------



## reptalica (Mar 31, 2013)

Shame I don't live closer. Would happily assist u in “dealing with him". Just give me his addy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FAY (Mar 31, 2013)

What an awful story after you trying to be so kind.
We were made aware of shonks in this hobby from day one. Who we were warned about turned out to be exactly that...they still try and make out that they are holier than thou and are first to make up stuff about others. People in glass houses really should not throw stones.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Mar 31, 2013)

damoztishfank said:


> I have been jipped by (reputable breeder) someone from this forum, after having my parents drop off a snake and and pick up a snake from a person from central coast..., got the snake home and it was lethargic, and regurged food and was in poor health and then when I tried to contact the person he avoided my calls.......hence why I have a disliking to the term reputable breeder and if possible pay via paypal......(personally I think it should be mandatory to offer paypal.



Wow Mate, I am so sorry to hear that, if that was one of my hatchies I would be contacting you straight back as I love all my animals, even the ones that are for sale or have sold.


----------



## paultheo (Mar 31, 2013)

Venomous_RBB said:


> Ha ha, I asked myself the same question afterwards. Wont happen again. I seriously have met only nice people in this industry and unfortunately I have alot of trust which is not so good in this industry
> Every single person I have met has been nothing but helpful and has given good advice so this was a kick in the guts or if you want - it opened my eyes which needed to happen.
> 
> Biggest bad thing - he knows my address.




yeah but you know his too, if it were me i would be very wary about my snakes tho, maybe some precautions would be in order? this is why i never let anyone know where i live... too many dodgy people after a free ride.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Mar 31, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> Mm bit of a harsh way to open your eyes  hopefully that'll be the first and last experience for you!
> 
> thats unfortunate but you know his too... Don't wanna put forward any ideas but...



Yeah certainly is :/

I dont actually, he is moving which really annoys me and only have his temp accomodation.



saintanger said:


> its a real bummer wen you help someone out cause your a nice person and they do this to you. it makes you never want to help someone else cause it might end up the same way. and the decent people don't get help cause allot of people have been burnt.



Thanks Saint,
Yeah I really feel like not helping anyone else out now but knowing me, that wont last for long.



Oldguy said:


> Mate i believe in karma, you tryed to help someone out and he wants to burn you , he will get his sooner or later ,not all people are like him



Ha ha, so do, hope it does come back to bite him.



reptalica said:


> Shame I don't live closer. Would happily assist u in “dealing with him". Just give me his addy.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



Ha ha, thanks reptalica, wish I had his addy :/


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Mar 31, 2013)

paultheo said:


> yeah but you know his too, if it were me i would be very wary about my snakes tho, maybe some precautions would be in order? this is why i never let anyone know where i live... too many dodgy people after a free ride.



Yeah made that mistake with person.
2 other people know my address that is in the reptile industry but I fully trust them.


----------



## sd1981 (Mar 31, 2013)

Wow, scary stuff!!! These threads make me very cautious when buying & selling or looking to deal with interstate buyers even though I've never had a negative experience with anyone on this or any other forum... This just serves to be a reminder that if something seems not quite right, go with your gut instinct and pull out of the deal, and try to take a big unit of a guy to any meeting points to ensure that you feel secure enough to pull out of the deal if it doesnt feel right. It's also a good case for a bit of anonymity when handing over details. I feel that a name, a licence number should suffice or to go with more details, a copy of photo ID to accompany any transaction record just to keep people a little in check...


----------



## Dutchy88 (Mar 31, 2013)

Name and shame ya try and help someone and they do that it destroys your faith in people next time someone genuine will ask for help and you'll think twice name and shame for sure for the good of our community


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Mar 31, 2013)

Dutchy88 said:


> Name and shame ya try and help someone and they do that it destroys your faith in people next time someone genuine will ask for help and you'll think twice name and shame for sure for the good of our community



Thanks mate, I have via PM, however I do not like to put it on an open forum even after what he has done.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 31, 2013)

geez and people call me paranoid for not wanting to get involved with other peoples problems,no wonder why.
I used to love helping people out


----------



## Porkbones (Mar 31, 2013)

Hhmmmmm sounds like a real piece of work. The poor snakes in his care.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 1, 2013)

He sounds like a bloody idiot for starters and was preying on your kind heartedness. Sometimes you really need to chuck the blinkers on and give these sorts a wide berth. Good on you for showing some consideration to someone asking for help, karma to the idiot who took advantage of it.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Apr 1, 2013)

VenomOOse said:


> He sounds like a bloody idiot for starters and was preying on your kind heartedness. Sometimes you really need to chuck the blinkers on and give these sorts a wide berth. Good on you for showing some consideration to someone asking for help, karma to the idiot who took advantage of it.



Thanks heaps VenomOOse, that is really kind of you to say. Unfortunately this has happened, feel sorry for his poor snakes and also really wanted to warn others. I guess it certainly a lesson well learnt, one I would of preferred to avoid.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Apr 1, 2013)

dragonlover1 said:


> geez and people call me paranoid for not wanting to get involved with other peoples problems,no wonder why.
> I used to love helping people out



Well you helped me out heaps with my beardie, even though it wasnt face to face lol.


----------



## notechistiger (Apr 1, 2013)

I'd have been very cautious about allowing unknown reptiles in my home! Talk about quarantine breach.


----------



## crocodile_dan (Apr 1, 2013)

It's stories like this that show the unfortunate side of the hobby, hope everything works out for you RBB. 

I have been fortunate to have a few people show me a huge amount of kindness, two of which are APS members. The first took in my rescued saltwater croc so he didn't return to the farms after a wildlife park i worked at closed down and I moved from Adelaide to Brisbane, I owe this man a lot and he has given my boy the utmost care. The other APS member agreed to look after 6 pythons and a merten's whilst I am out of the country for work, again I couldn't ask for a better herp friend and carer for my collection. There are still some diamonds in the rough out there, making our community that much better


----------



## Tobe404 (Apr 1, 2013)

Ozzie Python said:


> Why people would trust any stranger on here is beyond me. Yes, you all love reptiles and want to do the right thing by them, but jeebus Christ there are some weirdos in this hobby.
> 
> ive met some great people in the hobby over time, but honestly the majority are absolute nutcases!



That pretty much goes for anyone, as a rule for life in general. Wether you've met them online or not. If someone is going to mess you around, they will do it, regardless. All comes down to the person they are.
Fortunately I haven't had any problems with people I've brought (or helped out with) Herps off... Yet.
Sorry for your bad experience RBB. Hopefully it all gets sorted out for you. And doesn't tarnish the image of the rest of us.


----------



## Melzey (Apr 1, 2013)

Geez RBB, we are in the same general area... There are some strangeo's around here but this is a bit of a nightmare.  hopefully it all blows over for you.. xox


----------



## cement (Apr 1, 2013)

He has been on here and other forums before. He moves around a lot because he is such a jerk. Has come back on here with another username and different registration so it doesn't show up his previous name. I know his full name so if he gives you any grief let me know and I'll give you his full name. He is known to the cops and has been busted threatening the cops with a snake,lol!
If your reading this MR then you leave her alone, we know who you are.


----------



## apprenticegnome (Apr 1, 2013)

Maybe if someone out there started a dedicated forum such as Dodgy Reptile Dealings which people could post bad dealings in some detail. In much the same way as the scammers websites etc that exist. We could then make reference from here back to the site and avoid breaching APS rules. I unfortunately don't have the time to make one nor the experience but I'm confident that somebody opn APS would have the knowledge and drive to do so.


----------



## FAY (Apr 1, 2013)

That is all good and well, but what about the innocent person that someone puts up rubbish about and is total lies just because someone is 'jealous' of them, ruining someone's good reputation based on lies????
Please explain that to me?





apprenticegnome said:


> Maybe if someone out there started a dedicated forum such as Dodgy Reptile Dealings which people could post bad dealings in some detail. In much the same way as the scammers websites etc that exist. We could then make reference from here back to the site and avoid breaching APS rules. I unfortunately don't have the time to make one nor the experience but I'm confident that somebody opn APS would have the knowledge and drive to do so.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Apr 1, 2013)

cement said:


> He has been on here and other forums before. He moves around a lot because he is such a f wit. Has come back on here with another username and different registration so it doesn't show up his previous name. I know his full name so if he gives you any grief let me know and I'll give you his full name. He is known to the cops and has been busted threatening the cops with a snake,lol!
> If your reading this MR then you leave her alone, we know who you are.


Not him again....seconded, give her a wide birth, coward!


----------



## apprenticegnome (Apr 1, 2013)

There is nothing stopping anyone from posting the info already on other forums that cater for scammers and bad experiences. People on APS already post details by PM without any scrutiny ie: the stein enclosure debacle and this thread. Why not put it through another forum were it can be setup to weed out vindictive and vexatious attacks and others can decide for themselves. Nobody can 100% guarantee that some abuse doesn't get through but at least if it does pass judgement and get posted people can research others experiences before diving into dealings with such operators. Another forum will need stringent set guidelines and pre-posting scrutiny to not breach laws and to try and avoid the innocent from being tarnished but I don't see it as a dead idea. This is just my opinion.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 1, 2013)

Venomous_RBB said:


> Well you helped me out heaps with my beardie, even though it wasnt face to face lol.



you're welcome,this type of help isn't quite the same as what you went through and I do understand as I've been burned before


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 1, 2013)

montysrainbow said:


> lol oohh no is this going to turn into a snake people are bogans thread and lizard people are not haha 1st thing my husband said when i announced i was getting my 1st snake was 'Ohh B ...dont do it, only bogans have pet snakes' LOL i was like a. i am a bogan (a classy one) and b. thats so not true :lol:



really? who calls snake people bogans? I don't have any snakes but I would never look down on people who do,we are all reptile lovers after all


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Apr 1, 2013)

notechistiger said:


> I'd have been very cautious about allowing unknown reptiles in my home! Talk about quarantine breach.



Yep, full quarantine procedure and at the other end of the house they went.
I am not stupid nor would I allow unknown snakes anywhere near mine.



crocodile_dan said:


> It's stories like this that show the unfortunate side of the hobby, hope everything works out for you RBB.
> 
> I have been fortunate to have a few people show me a huge amount of kindness, two of which are APS members. The first took in my rescued saltwater croc so he didn't return to the farms after a wildlife park i worked at closed down and I moved from Adelaide to Brisbane, I owe this man a lot and he has given my boy the utmost care. The other APS member agreed to look after 6 pythons and a merten's whilst I am out of the country for work, again I couldn't ask for a better herp friend and carer for my collection. There are still some diamonds in the rough out there, making our community that much better



Thanks Mate,
Wow nice collection of animals you have there, certainly some really nice people out there.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 1, 2013)

paultheo said:


> yeah but you know his too, if it were me i would be very wary about my snakes tho, maybe some precautions would be in order? this is why i never let anyone know where i live... too many dodgy people after a free ride.


exactly right Paul,I never give my address I use a PO box for all mail and purchases.I don't use a house phone only the mobile and all my email addresses are pseudonyms so no-one can track me down


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Apr 1, 2013)

Tobe404 said:


> That pretty much goes for anyone, as a rule for life in general. Wether you've met them online or not. If someone is going to mess you around, they will do it, regardless. All comes down to the person they are.
> Fortunately I haven't had any problems with people I've brought (or helped out with) Herps off... Yet.
> Sorry for your bad experience RBB. Hopefully it all gets sorted out for you. And doesn't tarnish the image of the rest of us.



Yeah know what you mean 100%
As I Said, lesson well and truly learnt, really wish I could go back but what's done is done.



Melzey said:


> Geez RBB, we are in the same general area... There are some strangeo's around here but this is a bit of a nightmare.  hopefully it all blows over for you.. xox



Yeah there certainly is, thanks heaps Melzey



cement said:


> He has been on here and other forums before. He moves around a lot because he is such a jerk. Has come back on here with another username and different registration so it doesn't show up his previous name. I know his full name so if he gives you any grief let me know and I'll give you his full name. He is known to the cops and has been busted threatening the cops with a snake,lol!
> If your reading this MR then you leave her alone, we know who you are.



Thank you very much Cement and thank you for the PM's, it is definitely him.
Thanks heaps, really appreciate it.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Apr 1, 2013)

Cockney_Red said:


> Not him again....seconded, give her a wide birth, coward!


Well sounds like he is popular, in the not so good way.
Thanks heaps 



dragonlover1 said:


> really? who calls snake people bogans? I don't have any snakes but I would never look down on people who do,we are all reptile lovers after all



Don't know but I would certainly not call myself a bogan, I have just loved reptiles since I was young. I really like all reptiles - Snakes, Lizards, Monitors, Croc's, Turtles etc. Snakes are probably my fav though 

That is true, we all love reptiles.



dragonlover1 said:


> you're welcome,this type of help isn't quite the same as what you went through and I do understand as I've been burned before



All good 
I know what you mean, its a shame that such good people that care about animals are the ones that get burned...


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Apr 1, 2013)

dragonlover1 said:


> exactly right Paul,I never give my address I use a PO box for all mail and purchases.I don't use a house phone only the mobile and all my email addresses are pseudonyms so no-one can track me down



Yeah I made a mistake by thinking that such a great forum with so many people with experience were *all* trustworthy, not the case, just a stupid lack of experience and life lessons. Only 3 reptile people ever knew my address, 2 being mates and 1 obviously being this guy which came out to look at my BHP which he seemed keen on. I seriously hope she does not go missing, I will track him down and....... well you get the point where I am going.
Anyway it will NOT be happening again, just a stupid teenager with a stupid amount of trust.


----------



## Zipidee (Apr 1, 2013)

Venomous_RBB said:


> Anyway it will NOT be happening again, just a stupid teenager with a stupid amount of trust.


 Though I hope the amount of positive messages you've received reminds you that there are a lot of good people out there too. I've been encouraged by all the support you've received. Nice to see the good people rallying behind a subscriber having a tough time!!!


----------



## FAY (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh dear.....you cannot even trust work mates. You think because they work for the same company that they are honest, decent people...well we had warnings all around the offices to make sure you lock your vauables up because wallets and mobiles had been taken. And this was an office where NO public entered. People on here or at your place of work are no different from any stranger that is walking down the street. You wouldn't trust all of them.



Venomous_RBB said:


> Yeah I made a mistake by thinking that such a great forum with so many people with experience were *all* trustworthy, not the case, just a stupid lack of experience and life lessons. Only 3 reptile people ever knew my address, 2 being mates and 1 obviously being this guy which came out to look at my BHP which he seemed keen on. I seriously hope she does not go missing, I will track him down and....... well you get the point where I am going.
> Anyway it will NOT be happening again, just a stupid teenager with a stupid amount of trust.


----------



## jacorin (Apr 1, 2013)

yeh,just like we dont trust fay......now garth on the other hand


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Apr 1, 2013)

Zipidee said:


> Though I hope the amount of positive messages you've received reminds you that there are a lot of good people out there too. I've been encouraged by all the support you've received. Nice to see the good people rallying behind a subscriber having a tough time!!!



Oh yeah, I seriously have the whole heaps of the people on here to thank, this is the APS I really like and thought this guy was behind in 
Dont know if that makes sense had a massive mind blank lol.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Apr 1, 2013)

FAY said:


> Oh dear.....you cannot even trust work mates. You think because they work for the same company that they are honest, decent people...well we had warnings all around the offices to make sure you lock your vauables up because wallets and mobiles had been taken. And this was an office where NO public entered. People on here or at your place of work are no different from any stranger that is walking down the street. You wouldn't trust all of them.



Completely true Fay, getting nasty texts from him doesnt help either, not replying to them though even though I am seriously biting my hands off to not text or ring him.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Apr 1, 2013)

jacorin said:


> yeh,just like we dont trust fay......now garth on the other hand



Ha ha, lol
Thanks for the laugh


----------



## Cougar2007 (Apr 1, 2013)

If the texts are threatening you can go to the police. They will track his address through his phone number and have a chat to him. Either that or share his number here and we can also take turns at calling him and drive him crazy lol. Imagine the phone ringing all night long.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 1, 2013)

Venomous_RBB said:


> Completely true Fay, getting nasty texts from him doesnt help either, not replying to them though even though I am seriously biting my hands off to not text or ring him.



if you are getting threatening texts etc.go to the police.do not delete them.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 1, 2013)

Can you PM me the person please.


----------



## Colin (Apr 1, 2013)

Remember this thread? The same culprit in both threads I believe..

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-reptile-discussion-42/lts-bit-sad-comes-164666/


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Apr 3, 2013)

Cougar2007 said:


> If the texts are threatening you can go to the police. They will track his address through his phone number and have a chat to him. Either that or share his number here and we can also take turns at calling him and drive him crazy lol. Imagine the phone ringing all night long.



Got the police involved within the first hour of arriving back home.
Thats the problem he is moving.... and according to others he does this alot.
Originally working out he is from QLD.

Ha ha, as much as he annoyed me, I would not stoop down to his level and post his name/number on a public forum. He has probably already changed it anyway.



dragonlover1 said:


> if you are getting threatening texts etc.go to the police.do not delete them.



I still have the texts and have gone to the police. I have gotten 1 threat from him, the rest are just nasty.



Tesla said:


> Can you PM me the person please.



Done 



Colin said:


> Remember this thread? The same culprit in both threads I believe..
> 
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-reptile-discussion-42/lts-bit-sad-comes-164666/



Thats extremely sad..... some people.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Apr 3, 2013)

Unfortunately there are good and bad people in all walks of life even in herping.

RBB.......Things like this shouldn't happen to young women but you were probably targeted as vulnerable.
As a community we need to do something to eliminate this type.


----------



## RedFox (Apr 3, 2013)

That is awful RBB. I hope you are ok.


----------



## reptalica (Apr 3, 2013)

Venomous_RBB said:


> Completely true Fay, getting nasty texts from him doesnt help either, not replying to them though even though I am seriously biting my hands off to not text or ring him.



Sounds like a real cowboy this person. Sending threats thru text messaging.....that's as brave as they come. Sounds like the sort of person that got told repeatedly to stand in the corner of a round room at school.

The karma train I hope is alive and well and stopping all stations.

Could u also PM me some particulars as well. 8)


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Apr 3, 2013)

Colin said:


> Remember this thread? The same culprit in both threads I believe..
> 
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-reptile-discussion-42/lts-bit-sad-comes-164666/



If it is the same person, it's a pity he's back in NSW. If he's a lean, tattooed man, possibly with a long pigtail or ponytail, it'll be who I think it is. 

Just a few rules you should all follow if you want to maintain a clean collection, and a good relationship with DEH...

1. Never buy a sick looking reptile because you feel sorry for it
2. Never take other peoples' reptiles into you home for any reason, UNLESS YOU KNOW THAT PERSON, his/her reptiles, and husbandry habits VERY WELL, and the terms of the arrangement are absolutely understood by both parties, especially the duration of the care period. DO NOT ALLOW other reptiles near your own collection, keep feeding utensils, water bowls etc seperated. In fact, best not to do it at all...
3. Notify DEH of your arrangement before it commences - it is illegal to house animals at a location other than that which is on the licence, unless NPWS is notified.

Jamie


----------



## Colin (Apr 3, 2013)

This bloke has a facebook so maybe anyone who wants to say something to him thats not allowed here might like to post on his profile 

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 3, 2013)

.


----------



## princessparrot (Apr 3, 2013)

damoztishfank said:


> I have been jipped by (reputable breeder) someone from this forum, after having my parents drop off a snake and and pick up a snake from a person from central coast..., got the snake home and it was lethargic, and regurged food and was in poor health and then when I tried to contact the person he avoided my calls.......hence why I have a disliking to the term reputable breeder and if possible pay via paypal......(personally I think it should be mandatory to offer paypal.


yeah, when i got my shinglebacks the boy was infested with mites(took me two weeks to get rid of them:shock wasnt eating(you could see his skeleton) then when all that was fixed i discovered he had a respiritry infectoing!!! Ended up having to give him med for three weeks and force feed him soft food...
and as im sure u can guess the guy i bought them off never replied :x


----------



## monty00 (Apr 3, 2013)

Can you PM me this clowns details too please.


----------



## reptalica (Apr 3, 2013)

monty00 said:


> Can you PM me this clowns details too please.



That's disrespectful to Krusty the Clown.


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 3, 2013)

reptalica said:


> That's disrespectful to Krusty the Clown.



_"I only call yuu scum compared to Kharusty... yeh... yuu see how yuu scum" 


_I bet you read that in an Italian accent... yeh... yuu see how yuu read that....


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Apr 3, 2013)

PM me this tossers name and contact number please.


----------



## Wally (Apr 3, 2013)

Same fella tried to sell me a bunch of Bar-sided forest-skinks when I put up a wanted ad for Black Rock Skinks.

I still have his contact details if required.


----------



## Marzzy (Apr 3, 2013)

Please PM the name I've had enough Badluck Before.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Apr 4, 2013)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Unfortunately there are good and bad people in all walks of life even in herping.
> 
> RBB.......Things like this shouldn't happen to young women but you were probably targeted as vulnerable.
> As a community we need to do something to eliminate this type.





RedFox said:


> That is awful RBB. I hope you are ok.



Thank you both, currently I am hoping no one else gets this guy doing this kind of thing to them.



Pythoninfinite said:


> If it is the same person, it's a pity he's back in NSW. If he's a lean, tattooed man, possibly with a long pigtail or ponytail, it'll be who I think it is.
> 
> Just a few rules you should all follow if you want to maintain a clean collection, and a good relationship with DEH...
> 
> ...



Hi Jamie,
Yeah thats him.........
Thanks for the tips, I knew number 1 and wouldnt do it (Would be hard though). And I also did not know number 3, so thanks heaps for that.




Colin said:


> This bloke has a facebook so maybe anyone who wants to say something to him thats not allowed here might like to post on his profile
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305T using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2



Well.... didnt think he would be that silly to keep a facebook page of himself.


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Apr 4, 2013)

Venomous_RBB said:


> Thank you both, currently I am hoping no one else gets this guy doing this kind of thing to them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man it sucks to be put in the middle of stuff believe me I have been aswell but any way do u mind pm me his name


----------



## Stuart (Apr 4, 2013)

New thread created for Snake Bogans in chit chat


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Apr 4, 2013)

...I will post in the other thread but I believe it is important to understand that snake keeping, for historical and sociological reasons, does attract a percentage of dodgy individuals. So while people have been given good advice about what to do and not to do to protect their reptiles, I believe they need to know what to do to protect their own feelings.

When someone passionate, but not yet terribly knowledgeable about the hobby, meets someone with more experience, it is exciting. You are learning about something you love and want to learn about. If they can offer positive advice that fixes a problem, it is an often uplifting experience. What you must NOT do is to make value judgments about the more experienced person based on that interaction. Enjoy the experience but keep it in normal perspective. For example, you were off to the pool for a swim and someone holds open the door for you, then you are not going to assume this individual is trustworthy and leave you wallet with them while you go swimming. Treat someone who assists you with your snakes the same. 

It takes a lot of time and lots of interaction in varying situations to develop a sound idea of the nature of a given individual. This process can be shortcut by someone whose judgement you know you can trust providing you with their judgement of a given individual. 

Unfortunately, having an apparent passion or interest in snakes provides no genuine insight into a given individual on its own. Seeing a well cared for collection of snakes does....


----------



## mcbuggsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi there Venomous RBB, could you pm me as well. Thanks.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 8, 2013)

PM me his name


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Apr 8, 2013)

Sure, have sent emails out 

Thanks Blue


----------



## ronhalling (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey V_RBB pm me this unsavory individuals details, i have a good friend that lives at Nelsons Bay that prefers 2 wheels to 4 who hangs out with other like minded friends in Newie (wink wink) who would be more than happy to call around for tea and bickies with this person and discuss the right way to treat young ladies, it is terrible the way you have been treated by this jerk when all you wanted to do in the 1st place was to help him...............................................Ron


----------



## nintendont (Apr 9, 2013)

ronhalling said:


> Hey V_RBB pm me this unsavory individuals details, i have a good friend that lives at Nelsons Bay that prefers 2 wheels to 4 who hangs out with other like minded friends in Newie (wink wink) who would be more than happy to call around for tea and bickies with this person and discuss the right way to treat young ladies, it is terrible the way you have been treated by this jerk when all you wanted to do in the 1st place was to help him...............................................Ron


why did the bogan thread get renamed? 
Ohhh...wait...its just your average snake owner.


----------



## Rob (Apr 9, 2013)

nintendont said:


> why did the bogan thread get renamed?



It didn't !


----------



## Stuart (Apr 9, 2013)

nintendont said:


> why did the bogan thread get renamed?




Read post 86


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 9, 2013)

Rob72 said:


> It didn't !


I think nintendont may be referring to Ron's comment as being a bit "Bogan" or what a lot of the general public see snake people as. Correct me if i am wrong nintendont.


----------



## nintendont (Apr 9, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> I think nintendont may be referring to Ron's comment as being a bit "Bogan" or what a lot of the general public see snake people as. Correct me if i am wrong nintendont.


Implying to get your buddy to go intimidate someone in relation to events that do not even directly affect yourself may or may not support one of my own previous statements:


nintendont said:


> ahhhhh kid. this made me laugh! it sounds terrible to assume things like this, but I have to admit I have similar impressions! I dont have any snake friends so I can only go off what I see here...which is a bit hard because it is a forum...but people in this hobby seem to be errr...interesting characters!


----------

